# "Sassy" pieces or recordings of classical music



## Rehydration (Jun 25, 2013)

Whoops, that title should read "...pieces or recordings of classical music".

It's a strange thread title, I know, but what are some sassy pieces or recordings of pieces that you've heard? Think of some works or recordings that seem to describe arguments or are steeped heavily in sarcasm.

The third Moment musical in F minor by Schubert comes to mind, as does the Scherzo from Prokofiev's Flute Sonata, but I want your opinions!

[Admin edit: fixed title ]


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

The works of Frank Zappa. All of them.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I looked up sassy and a synonym could be cheeky. I think Ligeti's Piano Concerto might be cheeky, particularly the third? fourth? movement.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes Prokofiev! His piano music for sure. Sarcasms for solo piano, Diabolical suggestion, 10 pieces op. 12. Piano concertos 1 and 3 in particular.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Just about all of Erik Satie's middle period music was pretty cheeky.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Will also add Prokofiev Piano Concerto 5. First movement is incredibly sassy


----------

